# Geo. Rutter



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 23, 2021)

I got this Geo. Rutter from Coytesville, N.J.  It is an aqua quart blob top bottle. I find lots of Other Rutter crown tops also from Coytesville and Fort Lee N.J. hope you like it, is my first Coytesville blob top from him.
ROBBYBOBBY64.









						History of a Fort Lee Neighborhood: Coytesville
					

One of your neighbors posted in Community Corner. Click through to read what they have to say. (The views expressed in this post are the author’s own.)




					patch.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 23, 2021)

I find crown top Rutter(s) from Coytesville and Fort Lee, N.J. here are 2. The one on the left is from Fort Lee.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Nov 23, 2021)

That Rutter blob made me thirsty lol. Cheers!


----------



## fishytacohudson (Jul 19, 2022)

Coytesville straddles Englewood Cliffs and Fort Lee along Lemoine Ave (9w).  There is a small hidden cemetery in Englewood Cliffs that still has the headstones of some original settlers...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 23, 2022)

fishytacohudson said:


> Coytesville straddles Englewood Cliffs and Fort Lee along Lemoine Ave (9w).  There is a small hidden cemetery in Englewood Cliffs that still has the headstones of some original settlers...


And Undercliff was along the river. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

